# John Murray



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2008)

John Murray, born on October 14, 1898, would have been 110 years old today. 

John Murray (theologian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
Reformed Sermons and Lectures by John Murray (1898-1975)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ChristianHedonist (Oct 14, 2008)

to my great uncle! (Sort of, his son is my uncle by marriage to my mom's sister)


----------

